# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء (فاروق جويده)

## heba

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء؟
في الذكرى الخمسين لاغتصاب فلسطين 

شعر : فاروق جويدة 


ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياءْ.. 

لا شيءَ غيرُ النجمةِ السوداءِ 

ترتعُ في السماءْ.. 

لا شيءَ غيرُ مواكبِ القتلى 

وأنات النساء 

لا شيءَ غير سيوفِ داحسِ التي 

غرست سهام الموت في الغبّراء 

لا شيءَ غيرُ دماء آل البيتِ 

ما زالت تحاصرُ كربلاء 

فالكون تابوتُ.. 

وعين الشمس مشنقهُ 

وتاريخ العروبة 

سيف بطشٍ أو دماء.. 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياءْ 

خمسون عاماً 

والحناجر تملأُ الدنيا ضجيجاً 

ثم نبتلعُ الهواء.. 

خمسون عاماً 

والفوارس تحت أقدام الخيول 

تئنُ في كمد.. وتصرخ في استياءْ 

خسمونَ عاماً في المزاد 

وكلُ جلاد يحدق في الغَنيمةِ 

ثم ينهبُ ما يشاء 

خسمونَ عاماً 

والزمان يدورُ في سأمٍ بنا 

فإذا تعثرت الخطى 

عدنا نهرولُ كالقطيع إلى الوراءْ.. 

خمسون عاماً 

نشربُ الأنخابَ من زمن الهزائم 

نُغرق الدنيا دموعاً بالتعازي والرثاءْ 

حتى السماء الآن تُغلقُ بابها 

سئمت دعاءَ العاجزين وهل تُرى 

يُجدي مع السفه الدعاءْ.. 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقي من بلاد الأنبياءْ؟ 

تُرى رأيتم كيف بدلت الخيولُ صهَيلها 

في مهرجان العجز.. 

واختنقت بنوباتِ البكاءْ.. 

أتُرى رأيتم 

كيف تحترف الشعوب الموتَ 

كيف تذوب عشقاً في الفناءْ 

أطفالنا في كل صبحٍ 

يرسمونَ على جدارِ العمرِ 

خيلاً لا تجيء.. 

وطيف قنديل تناثرَ في الفضاءْ.. 

والنجمةُ السوداءُ 

ترتع فوقَ أشلاء الصليب 

تغوص في دم المآذن 

تسرق الضحكات من عينِ الصغارِ الأبرياءْ 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقى من بلادِ الأنبياءْ؟ 

ما بين أوسلو 

والولائم.. والموائد والتهاني.. والغناءْ 

ماتت فلسطين الحزينة 

فاجمعوا الأبناء حول رُفاتَها 

وابكوا كما تبكي النساء 

خلعوا ثيابَ القدسِ 

ألقوا سرها المكنونَ في قلبِ العراءْ 

قاموا عليها كالقطيعِ.. 

ترنح الجسد الهزيل 

تلوثت بالدم أرض الجنة العذراءْ.. 

كانت تحدقُ في الموائدِ والسكارى حولها 

يتمايلون بنشوةٍ 

ويقبلون النجمةَ السوداءْ 

نشروا على الشاشات نعياً دامياً 

وعلى الرفات تعانق الأبناءُ والأعداءْ 

وتقبلوا فيها العزاءْ.. 

وأمامها اختلطتْ وجوه الناسِ 

صاروا في ملامحهم سواءْ 

ماتت بأيدي العابثين مدينة الشهداءْ.. 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقى من بلادِ الأنبياءْ؟ 

في حانة التطبيع 

يسكر ألفُ دجالٍ وبين كئوسهم 

تنهار أوطان.. ويسقط كبرياءْ 

لم يتركوا السمسار يعبث في الخفاءْ 

حملوه بين الناس 

في البارات.. في الطرقات.. في الشاشاتِ 

في الأوكار.. في دورِ العبادة 

في قبور الأولياءْ 

يتسللون على دروب العارِ 

ينكفئونِ في صخبِ المزاد 

ويرفعون الرايةَ البيضاءْ..
 ماذا سيبقى من نواقيس النفاقِ 

سوى المهانة والرياءْ.. 

ماذا سيبقى من سيوف القهرِ 

والزمن المدنس بالخطايا 

غير ألوان البلاء 

ماذا سيبقى من شعوبٍ 

لم تعد أبداً تفرق 

بين بيت للصلاة.. وبين وكرٍ للبغاء 

النجمة السوداءَ 

ألقت نارها فوق النخيل 

فغابَ ضوءُ الشمس..جفَ العشبُ 

واختنقت عيون الماءْ.. 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقّى من بلاد الأنبياء؟ 

ماتتْ من الصمت الطويل خيولنا الخرساءْ 

وعلى بقايا مجدهَا المصلوب ترتعُ نجمة سوداءْ 

فالعجزُ يحصد بالردى أشجارنا الخضراءْ 

لا شيء يبدو الآن بين ربوعنا 

غير الشتات.. وفرقة الأبناء 

والدهرُ يرسمَ 

صورة العجز المهينِ لأمةٍ 

خرجتْ من التاريخ 

واندفعتْ تهرولُ كالقطيعِ إلى حمى الأعداءْ.. 

في عينها اختلطتْ 

دماء الناس والأيام والأشياءْ 

سكنت كهوف الضعف 

واسترخت على الأوهامِ 

ما عادت ترى الموتى من الأحياءْ 

كهانُها يترنحونَ على دروبِ العجزِ 

ينتفضون بين اليأسِ والإعياءْ.. 

، ، ، 

ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياءْ؟ 

من أي تاريخٍ سنبدَأُ 

بعد أن ضاقت بنا الأيامُ 

وانطفأ الرجاءْ 

يا ليلةَ الإسراء عودي بالضياءْ 

يتسلل الضوءُ العنيد من البقيع 

إلى روابي القدس 

تنطلق المآذنُ بالنداءْ 

ويطل وجهُ محمدٍ 

يسري به الرحمنُ نوراً في السماءْ.. 

الله أكبرُ من زمانِ العجز.. 

من وهنِ القلوبِ.. وسكرة الضعفاءْ 

الله أكبر من سيوف خانها 

غدرُ الرفاقِ.. وخسةُ الأبناءْ 

جلبابُ مريم 

لم يزل فوق الخليل يضيءُ في الظلماءْ 

في المهد يسري صوتُ عيسى 

في ربوع القدسِ نهراً من نقاءْ 

يا ليلة الإسراء عودي بالضياءْ 

هزّي بجدع النخلة العذراءْ 

يَسَّاقط الأملُ الوليدُ 

على ربوع القدسِ 

تنتفض المآذنُ يبعثُ الشهداءْ 

تتدفق الأنهار.. تشتعل الحرائقُ 

تستغيثُ الأرضُ 

تهدُرثورةُ الشرفاءْ.. 

يا ليلة الإسراء عودي بالضياءْ 

هُزي بجذع النخلة العذراءْ 

رغم اختناقِ الضوء في عيني 

ورغم الموت.. والأشلاء.ِ 

مازلت أحلمُ أن أرى قبلَ الرحيلِ 

رمادَ طاغية تناثر في الفضاءْ 

مازلت أحلم أن أرى فوقَ المشانق 

وجه جلاد قبيح الوجه تصفعُه السماءْ 

مازلت أحلمُ أن أرى الأطفالَ 

يقتسمونَ قرص الشمس 

يختبئون كالأزهار في دفء الشتاءْ 

مازلت أحلمُ.. 

أن أرى وطناً يعانقُ صرختي 

ويثورِ في شممٍ.. ويرفض في إباء 

مازلت أ حلم 

أن أرى في القدس يوماً 

صوت قداس يُعانق ليلةَ الإسراء 

ويطل وجهُ الله بين ربوعنا 

وتعود.. أرض الأنبياءْ.. 

 منقول

----------


## بنت مصر

تسلم ايدك ضياء على نقلك لهذه الابيات المؤثرة
ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يفك اسر فلسطين الحبيبة
وان يدمر اليهود ويزلزل الارض من تحت اقدامهم وان يحيينا
حتى نرى وعد الله بالانتقام منهم اللهم امين



بسنت

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم

بنت مصر انا هبهوبه يا حبيبتى موش ضياء و لو انه شرف لى ان لكون ضياء 0

----------


## بنت مصر

يادي الكسوف ياني

اودي وشي فين منك ياهبهوبة


أنا اسفة جدا يا هبهوبة بس انا كنت لسة قاعدة اقرا موضوع لاختي ضياء

وهو دا السبب اللي سيح الاسلاك عندي :D


ياريت تسامحيني حبيبتي

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا بسنت يا حبيبتى قلت لك قبل كده لا اعتذار احنا اخوه و مفيش حاج تزعل و الله انا و ضياء واحد 0

----------


## أشجان الليل

هبه حبيبتى.......
أنت عارفه إنى بموت فى فاروق جويده.؟.

ألف شكر ليكي...وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالحكيم

الله يسلم ايديك heba على الكلام الحلو واقول هل لنا بصلاح الدين :عبدالحكيم

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

تسلم ايدك يا هبة . .

من أروع ما نظم فاروق جويدة .

و هذه القصيدة أول ما نُشرت كان في صحيفة الأهرام ، و على ما أتذكر سنة 1998 . ، وأثارت الكثير من الجدل لهجومها الصارخ على اتفاقيات أوسلو ، وعلى محاولات التطبيع .

و لكنها تبقى من أجمل قصائد شاعرنا الكبير فاروق جويدة .

هبة .. 
لا تعليق . .  لإنه مش غريب على إنسانة تملك هذا الوعي و هذا الحس . . إنها تختار قصيدة بهذه الروعة .

بنت مصر . .
كل يوم تحرجينا مع حد كده . . لو جيتي المنتدى تاني من غير النضارة مش حادخلك . خلاص

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بنت مصر اشكرك يا حبيبتى على المشاركه0 و اغلطى زى ما انت عايزه ولا تعتذرى ابدا كفايه عليكى شمس و اللى حيقوله0

اشجان الليل و الله انا سعيده انى اسعدتك و حانقل لك اشعار فاروق جويده كلها ان شاء الله0

عبد الحكيم اشكرك و احمد الله ان النقل نال اعجابك و اتمنى دوام المشاركه وامنيتى مثل امنيتك بان يبعث الله لنا صلاح الدين جديد ينقذنا من هذا النوم العميق0

شمس الدين دائما ما تسعدنى بمشاركتك الجميله و اضافاتك الأجمل هى فعلا نشرت فى الأهرام 0 
اشكرك يا شمس على مشاركتك و اهتمامك0

----------


## ابن مصر

هبة اللة الغالية 
الغالي مابيجبش اللي الغالي اللي زاية
تسلمي يا مشرفتنا العظيمة 
اخيكي --ابن مصر

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكرك يا ابن مصر على ردك  و مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يقدرنى و اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى0

----------


## معتز محسن عزت

ممتاز جدا نقلك لهذه القصيدة لأمل الشعر العربى فى الزمن الصعب فاروق جويدة

----------


## معتز محسن عزت

الى الأخت العزيزة هبة
لى فى قاعة الشعر قصيدتان بعنوان (ملهمتى) و (أمنية) أرجو أن أعرف رأيك الكريم فيهما وبمنتهى الحياد 
وشكرا

----------


## bibo_a_w

مقدرشش غير إنى أقول إختيار أكثر من موفق

----------

